# ERD Commander 2005 Support



## rhweinc1

Alright... here's my issue:

I pop in my handy ERD disk and boot up as I would with it normally. I get to the menu in which I would normally select which Windows installation I want to repair only... there are none! 

Under the system root column it says (None)
Under the Operating System column it says None-Do not attach a Windows installation.

Thats it! HELP!

P.S. I can't login locally to this hard drive. My initial goal was to use locksmith to remedy this.


----------

